# Broken bat fly ball.



## ronlane (Jul 27, 2019)

Got a chance to put the 300 to the test tonight. Here's one that I liked. A broken bat fly ball for an out. 300mm f/2.8L IS USM with a 1D mk IV. ISO 1250, f/2.8, 1/1600

More coming from this game later.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow! Great clarity! How many shots in this burst? Baseball is much harder to get the timing down than any other sport IMO. Really can't wait till football season starts now after seeing this!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, timing is everything!


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, maybe you could send a copy to whoever was batting, it’s a shot they are not lightly to get otherwise. Maybe they will swap match/game tickets for the photo


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 28, 2019)

Great shot.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow! Great clarity! How many shots in this burst? Baseball is much harder to get the timing down than any other sport IMO. Really can't wait till football season starts now after seeing this!



Thank you. Dean, still processing the images but this one looks like just one shot. But most of my at bat shots were bursts of 2 or 3.



smoke665 said:


> Wow, timing is everything!



Thanks



Original katomi said:


> Wow, maybe you could send a copy to whoever was batting, it’s a shot they are not lightly to get otherwise. Maybe they will swap match/game tickets for the photo



The club will get a copy of this one if they want it. I was already in the well for this game thanks to the club.



zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.



Thank you.


----------



## edsland (Jul 28, 2019)

Perfect timing, great shot...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2019)

Damn... that's a 'front page, above the fold' image if ever there was one!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 28, 2019)

edsland said:


> Perfect timing, great shot...



Thank you.



tirediron said:


> Damn... that's a 'front page, above the fold' image if ever there was one!



Wow, thanks for that John.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2019)

I love the ever so slight motion that one can see on the bat and the ball leaving the bat!  Really a great example of perfect timing!

This is a really portfolio-worthy action shot I think.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 28, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I love the ever so slight motion that one can see on the bat and the ball leaving the bat!  Really a great example of perfect timing!
> 
> This is a really portfolio-worthy action shot I think.



Thank you Derrel.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 28, 2019)

With all the technology, in some of the other sports, I wonder why baseball has stayed with wood bats, and not moved to aluminum bats?  Is it an attempt to manage the amount of home run hits, that might increase with aluminum bats, given the current field size?

Golf moved from wood to metal "woods" a long time ago.  And from fiberglass to steel to titanium and composite club shafts.
Archery has similarly gone "high tech," with bows with pulley wheels, composite bows and arrows, mechanical releases, etc.  Not the bow and arrows that I grew up with.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 28, 2019)

OK that is your baseball picture for your career.
Switch to another sport.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow! Great clarity! How many shots in this burst? Baseball is much harder to get the timing down than any other sport IMO. Really can't wait till football season starts now after seeing this!



The ball and bat moves so fast that 10fps is not fast enough.
This is like tennis and getting the ball / racket contact on a serve.  Doable, but VERY hard, and you have to shoot a LOT to get that shot.  It's a numbers game.
Funny thing is, I get a higher keeper rate when I shoot a single frame, and I time the shot, vs. using a 6fps burst, where I "hope" the camera gets the key shot.

In this case, it is breaking the bat, that increases the odd much more that you won't get that shot.

What level football do you shoot?
On the field or from the stands?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 29, 2019)

ac12 said:


> With all the technology, in some of the other sports, I wonder why baseball has stayed with wood bats, and not moved to aluminum bats?  Is it an attempt to manage the amount of home run hits, that might increase with aluminum bats, given the current field size?
> 
> Golf moved from wood to metal "woods" a long time ago.  And from fiberglass to steel to titanium and composite club shafts.
> Archery has similarly gone "high tech," with bows with pulley wheels, composite bows and arrows, mechanical releases, etc.  Not the bow and arrows that I grew up with.



With the size of the players now and how hard those guys swing, the aluminum or composite bats would last about as long as a wooden bat would. Then there is the increase in the number of "tape measure" home runs you would see.

Just my opinion on that.



ac12 said:


> OK that is your baseball picture for your career.
> Switch to another sport.



Thank you @ac12 



ac12 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Great clarity! How many shots in this burst? Baseball is much harder to get the timing down than any other sport IMO. Really can't wait till football season starts now after seeing this!
> ...



I would agree that at 10 fps, it is difficult for me to get that shot. I find that for me, timing it with 2-4 shots works best. If I burst a bunch, I find that I just miss the key moment a lot more than I do this way. Then there is the fact that I already had like 900 images from the night to process through.

@ac12 not sure if you are asking me what level of football I shoot or was that for @Dean_Gretsch. But anyway, I shoot HS and college football from the field.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 29, 2019)

Okay, so as I was looking, this is the frame just before the broken bat. Yes, I got really lucky on those two frames.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 29, 2019)

ronlane said:


> What level football do you shoot?
> On the field or from the stands?



@ac12 not sure if you are asking me what level of football I shoot or was that for @Dean_Gretsch. But anyway, I shoot HS and college football from the field.[/QUOTE]

I meant the question for Dean, since he said he couldn't wait for football season to start.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 29, 2019)

Interesting to see where the ball contacted the bat, and how the bat cracked.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 30, 2019)

ac12 said:


> Interesting to see where the ball contacted the bat, and how the bat cracked.



True. That second photo was the pitch before the broken bat, probably the one that did it in.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 30, 2019)

Ron, I loved the original photo so much, I decided to nominate it for POTM. Good luck!

@ac12  I am sorry I wasn't clear. I don't shoot football, but Ron does and he always has exceptional submissions. I meant I can't wait because this new lens is going to be a big plus in Ron's arsenal!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 30, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ron, I loved the original photo so much, I decided to nominate it for POTM. Good luck!
> 
> @ac12  I am sorry I wasn't clear. I don't shoot football, but Ron does and he always has exceptional submissions. I meant I can't wait because this new lens is going to be a big plus in Ron's arsenal!



Thank you Dean.


----------

